# Enable SNMP on Fortigate 100A firewall



## tuhinbhowmick (Jan 18, 2010)

i have applied the below steps to configure the SNMP community on Fortigate-100A firewall. But it is not flowing any SNMP information. I have checked with MIB browser to get the SNMP information from this device but it didn't work. So please let me know if anything else need to be done to enable the SNMP on Fortigate 100A firewall.

--------------------------------------------------------------
config system snmp community
edit 1
set events cpu-high mem-low log-full intf-ip vpn-tun-up vpn-tun-down ha-switch ha-hb-failure ips-signature ips-a
nomaly av-virus av-oversize av-pattern av-fragmented
config hosts
edit 1
set interface "internal"
set ip 192.168.13.1
next
end
set name "******"
set trap-v1-status disable
set trap-v2c-status disable
next
end
-----------------------------------------------------------------

So looking for any response.


----------

